# The dumbest MAC mistake you've made.



## smashedseries (Apr 12, 2010)

I tried depotting a MAC concealer pot thinking that there was a pan in there somewhere. =.=|||


----------



## Care (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_I tried depotting a MAC concealer pot thinking that there was a pan in there somewhere. =.=|||_

 
I always wondered if there was a pan lmao.  My dip in mine is HUGEEEEEE and it seems like I can never hit the bottom


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I always wondered if there was a pan lmao.  My dip in mine is HUGEEEEEE and it seems like I can never hit the bottom_

 
XD there really isn't one. OTL I found out this morning.-kicking myself hard-

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1024.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1023.jpg


----------



## Care (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_XD there really isn't one. OTL I found out this morning.-kicking myself hard-

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1024.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1023.jpg_

 
omg that's so sad to look at haha, maybe next time you can just scoop some out and melt it into an empty pan and put it in your palette 

thank you for the photos!  I was seriously considering depotting it too


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_omg that's so sad to look at haha, maybe next time you can just scoop some out and melt it into an empty pan and put it in your palette 

thank you for the photos!  I was seriously considering depotting it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
XD Tell me about it. Arghhhh, the dumbest thing I've ever done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No worries! Aww man, I just hope no one ever does the same thing, like, ever!


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 13, 2010)

omg good thing you told me, i considered depotting mine recently HAHA


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_omg good thing you told me, i considered depotting mine recently HAHA_

 
XD glad to have helped.
I'm hoping that no one else will ever do this too XD


----------



## Babylard (Apr 13, 2010)

rofl........!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 13, 2010)

When I first started buying MAC as a teen I thought Back2MAC wanted the empty boxes to recycle not the actual packaging lol.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 13, 2010)

haha i was thinkin if i could depot the concealer the other day :S  do u recon that u cud b2m the packaging without the bit the concealer goes in ?   xx


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 13, 2010)

Lolol love it! I never knew there wasn't a pan!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 13, 2010)

Babylard: XD don't remind me. XDXDXD

Mizzmelrosemood: hurhur, I had to read the boards a few times before I actually realised what the "B2M" on the box meant. I didn't know we could b2m stuff at first, so my powder compact is gowwwwwn.

Larababyx: XD glad I made the mistake so you wouldn't. Hahaha. And I don't think so... You're referring to the plastic insert right? Nah, I think you need that, considering that some girls have been saying that you now need the pans in as well.

Gonzajuju: heyyyyy~~~ Haha. Believe me, when I popped the insert, I was looking at it for a while cause of how deep the pot was! There's a lot of product in there... :X


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh know! your poor concealer!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2010)

Only one comes to mind at the moment:

^Putting lip conditioner under my eyes because it thought it was Moisturelush Eye Cream. They are both packaged exactly the same though, c'monn!


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_XD there really isn't one. OTL I found out this morning.-kicking myself hard-

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1024.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1023.jpg_

 
omg that's freaking hilarious!! I've considered depotting mine too but OKKK guess i wont lol.

My mac mistake was when i was doing my demo while interviewing to work there. I was SO nervous... So I was doing my demo in the studio room in the back, and I left the room to go grab my products, and because i was so nervous, i dropped a couple studio fix powders on the ground and they busted EVERYWHERE. all the current employees gave me the nastiest looks...they turned out later to be some of my best friends after i started working there hahahaa


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 14, 2010)

LMD84: 
XD Tell me about it! Thank god it was one that I didn't want anymore! OTL Otherwise I'd be crying cause that one had SO much product left in it! T_T

spectrolite:
I died laughing at this one. XDD When'd you realize it wasn't the eye cream?! Damn!

baci: 
hahahaha, glad I made you laugh. I SWEAR! There should be a warning sign that tells people not to depot their concealers!!! I happily held the pot over the flame till it MELTED RIGHT THROUGH OTL.

Ahhhhh hahahahaha! Did you manage to clean everything up after that? >_< You poor thing!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

When I depotted six blushes thinking it would be as easy as depotting eyeshadows.  Turns out, it is MUCH harder depotting blushes.  I broke chunks off of most of them.  The worst was Sweetness beauty powder, which is a lot more delicate than regular blushes.  It started crumbling and it never seems to stop.  My carpetting is spotted pink in random places and the crumbling makes me hesitant to even reach for the palette when I'm in a hurry =/


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachesxsan* 

 
_When I depotted six blushes thinking it would be as easy as depotting eyeshadows.  Turns out, it is MUCH harder depotting blushes.  I broke chunks off of most of them.  The worst was Sweetness beauty powder, which is a lot more delicate than regular blushes.  It started crumbling and it never seems to stop.  My carpetting is spotted pink in random places and the crumbling makes me hesitant to even reach for the palette when I'm in a hurry =/_

 
>_< Ah darn! >_< Can't press it back to it's original state?


----------



## 27dots (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_When I first started buying MAC as a teen I thought Back2MAC wanted the empty boxes to recycle not the actual packaging lol._

 
lol me too


I have also used a candle to depot a cream blush, not thinking that it would melt all over the place


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachesxsan* 

 
_When I depotted six blushes thinking it would be as easy as depotting eyeshadows.  Turns out, it is MUCH harder depotting blushes.  I broke chunks off of most of them.  The worst was Sweetness beauty powder, which is a lot more delicate than regular blushes.  It started crumbling and it never seems to stop.  My carpetting is spotted pink in random places and the crumbling makes me hesitant to even reach for the palette when I'm in a hurry =/_

 

Omg, this happened to me not too long ago. I messed up a couple of Mac blushes trying to depot them. One was LE but I was able to find it. Another, I have to get from the pro store. Never again.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 15, 2010)

Putting my swimming e/s on the sink and it knocked down to pieces....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




one of the nicest shadows i've ever owned.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 15, 2010)

I think my stupidest mac thing was throwing out an old lipglass before I knew about B2M.  It's not exactly earth-shattering


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 15, 2010)

Not really a mistake but kinda a dumb thing. I never ever ever wear brown eyeshadows.. But for some reason I keep purchasing them! I have about five already and they've been touched maybe once or twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Another is when I *first* got into mac my mom said I could just wet down the powder in my compact and use it as liquid foundation.. I took it to the sink and just doused it and put it on my face. I looked like I had mud dipped my skin.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_XD there really isn't one. OTL I found out this morning.-kicking myself hard-

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1024.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/IMG_1023.jpg_

 
OMG those pics are scary LOL i was thinking of depotting my concealer too and now i definitly will NOT be doing that! I thought there might be a pan in there too!

On a side note, why is depotting blush much harder then eyeshadow? I want to start depotting a bunch of blushes soon but now you guys have me worried i might bust all my nice blushes!!! Any tips?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 16, 2010)

hahah dont worry i thought that to!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_When I first started buying MAC as a teen I thought Back2MAC wanted the empty boxes to recycle not the actual packaging lol._


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 16, 2010)

my dumbest MAC mistake was buying bare study paintpot, i hate that thing.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 16, 2010)

i'm in stitches cause of some posts XDDD

HOTasFCUK: OTL And now I can't b2m... -whacking the floor, crying-


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Buying the 195.  I hate it.
And then attempting to use said brush with NC15 concealer.  It permanently stained the brush after one use!
And I was going to swap the brush on MUA


----------



## cupcake_x (May 7, 2010)

Buying an eyeshadow just because I thought the color itself was pretty.. Regardless of the fact that I won't wear it.


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamscapemess* 

 
_Buying the 195. I hate it.
And then attempting to use said brush with NC15 concealer. It permanently stained the brush after one use!
And I was going to swap the brush on MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sure someone would still want it as long as you write that it is stained. Personally that wouldn't bother me, I know how easy some are to stain.

Swapping over the odds for Blue Absinthe e/s when it is exactly the same as Shimmermoss (same with De Menthe & Humid)


----------



## marusia (May 7, 2010)

Giving a pigment to my sister that I'd used once...from 2001...that isn't sold anymore...


----------



## Hilly (May 7, 2010)

I used to always go buy makeup at the dept stores when I was a teen (90s) and see MAC and ask for free samples or if they do giveaways like Clinique. After they would say no, i would always go to clinique instead. Imagine what kinda cool, retro stuff I coulda gotten!!!!


----------



## marusia (May 7, 2010)

I just rethought this...my biggest mistake...by far, was accidently selling fakes to the Specktra community! D'oh!


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

....was buying MAC studio sculpt foundation spf 15, and I KNOW that liquid foundations from MAC always brake my out!


----------



## Kirsty (May 10, 2010)

I was pressing my Vanilla pigment (full jar) and managed to knock it down a hole down the side of my bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was heart broken when I looked down, it was everwhere! I scooped most of it back up, but now only have about 70% mixed in with dust. I have learnt not to be clumsy & to vacuum in the nooks & crannies more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was depressed for the whole day.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (May 11, 2010)

OOh...letting a friend take my Barbie <3 Mac face powder and not putting up a fight...along with Deep Truth (I was ready to see her move out!)....And yeah, I thought they wanted the empty boxes at first, but discovered Specktra before making that mistake!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I think my stupidest mac thing was throwing out an old lipglass before I knew about B2M.  It's not exactly earth-shattering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






i threw away so many empty es, sff, powders, liquid liners and mascaras, etc, bc i thought you could only b2m for ls!!!  I don't really wear ls so it was kind pointless to me.  i didn't know you could get es at f/s stores until 2 years ago.  i threw away 5 years of empties!!!!!


----------



## smashedseries (May 13, 2010)

oh gosh, I hate knocking pigments over.
>_< It's not just the thought of losing product. It's also the product getting on carpets. =.=|||


----------



## Kirsty (May 13, 2010)

I know thank god it was Vanilla & not Dark Soul.


----------



## xjslx (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Buying an eyeshadow just because I thought the color itself was pretty.. Regardless of the fact that I won't wear it._

 
Similarly, I went through a phase of buying eyeshadows after watching Youtube tutorials being done with them.... except that the guru girls had either blue, green, or grey eyes, and I absolutely do not.  Hahaha.... needless to say, the eyeshadows didn't turn up on me as I expected!

Also, when I first started depotting I was so clumsy, not knowing how much pressure to use when poking the hole through the bottom of the pot to nudge the pan out... I ended up poking holes through a few of the eyeshadow pans.  Wasn't too proud about that, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

the biggest mistake i have done so far i think is chipping my hipness blush badly!  it was my first time depotting a blush! it's been re-released now but sadly i don't have the funds to buy one just because it won't be chipped!


----------



## keeks87 (May 16, 2010)

my biggest mistake would be leaving an open bottle of pigment on my vanity and then knocking it over.

Goodbye Chartreuse


----------



## Curly1908 (May 17, 2010)

...would be throwing out empties before I knew about B2M.


----------



## Annalese24 (May 18, 2010)

For me throwing out empties and buying stuff bc the MAC sales person told me too... Thank god for Specktra I will not buy another MAC product without looking at swatches first


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loriblu* 

 
_....was buying MAC studio sculpt foundation spf 15, and I KNOW that liquid foundations from MAC always brake my out!_

 
I still do this! I keep trying different MAC foundations just on the off chance that I might get lucky and find one that doesn't break me out.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

A pigment jar in my travel bag wasn't screwed shut properly = pigment in the bag and on everything in it. I was so mad at myself!


----------



## ms. kendra (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Buying an eyeshadow just because I thought the color itself was pretty.. Regardless of the fact that I won't wear it._

 
This is my biggest problem. I have so many shadows and pigments that I love just because of the color, but don't really wear because they don't suit my skintone, or are too bold for me to pull off.

I'm about to purge and get rid of them.


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2010)

Reading this has made me realise I threw out an empty Lip Conditioner tube just the other day. Nooooo...! And I've been B2M'ing for 10 years now, so how could I have forgetten?!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 24, 2010)

deppotting a pan from a palette with my thumbnail and my nail went through the pan of shadow, and i still didnt get it out of that quad! LOL


----------



## smashedseries (May 25, 2010)

my dumbest one now is upcoming.
i'm going to be purchasing mac products in Singapore. =.=||| Yup, cause they're oos on the mac site.


----------



## murflegirl (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_my dumbest MAC mistake was buying bare study paintpot, i hate that thing._

 
I am bound and determined to make this work for me. The other day I wore a light layer of it with Soft Brown in the crease and it wasn't so bad...It's still so much drier than my other paint pots!!


----------



## marusia (May 27, 2010)

I've never owned a paint pot before (for use other than sale LOL), so Bare Study is my first, with nothing to compare it to. I love applying it all over my lid with my 242 brush. It's the perfect highlighter color for my NW15/NW20 skin...I think I'm just going to say I'm NW17.5 from now on, that seems to be my perfect color.


----------



## macnc50diva (Sep 28, 2010)

I emptied out a 3/4 full Fix+ bottle into one of those clear plastic travel size spray bottles so I could back 2 mac it. I put the travel size bottle in my kit unlabeled and used it about half way and all was well...Until one day I went to refill another one of those bottles with alcohol and made the mistake of filling my Fix+ sprayer with alcohol. I felt so dumb! Bad enough I paid $12 for water, but to ruin it was the worst.


----------



## lolcats (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was like 13/14 I decided I wanted some mac foundation, but for some reason I thought yea I would buy it off the website and match myself up by the swatches on the site. I picked nc37 because I thought it looked like my skin on the computer. I'm actually a nw15/20. I still wore it.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

Buying Newly Minted e/s... waste of money


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolcats* 

 
_When I was like 13/14 I decided I wanted some mac foundation, but for some reason I thought yea I would buy it off the website and match myself up by the swatches on the site. I picked nc37 because I thought it looked like my skin on the computer. I'm actually a nw15/20. I still wore it._


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

Ordering By Candlelight MSF from Nordies.  They shipped it without any kind of padding, it was new in box but arrived shattered to bits.  They gave me my money but of course it was sold out when I tried to return it.  Don't order stuff from that store--they don't know how to pack make up.  (and the gall is they charge $8 shipping to literally throw your delicate makeup in a hoooooge box too big for the items and it gets thrown around from the store all the way to your house.  Re-dunkulous!)


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Ordering By Candlelight MSF from Nordies. They shipped it without any kind of padding, it was new in box but arrived shattered to bits. They gave me my money but of course it was sold out when I tried to return it. Don't order stuff from that store--they don't know how to pack make up. (and the gall is they charge $8 shipping to literally throw your delicate makeup in a hoooooge box too big for the items and it gets thrown around from the store all the way to your house. Re-dunkulous!)_

 
So nice of them!!!!


----------



## karester (Sep 30, 2010)

Buying Studio Sculpt foundation, I have not worn it since I got it.  The thing is, I got it while I was on vacation and I loved the way it looked after the MUA applied it.  It's too heavy for me.  

Now if I could have a MUA do my makeup everyday, then maybe I'd consider it.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 30, 2010)

Patina.  Worst mistake ever.  And I bought it before I was aware of their return policy.  Still have it.....  barely touched.  The only use I found for it was to depot for b2m.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 3, 2010)

I absolutely hate the mineral eye shadows, yet keep purchasing them because I'm drawn in by pretty colors.  I probably have 6 of the things just sitting around completely un-used.  I managed to stop my self from getting the ones from VV, but that's a first!


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

Creme de Violet, looks so pretty in the pan, but was horrible on my eyes. Peaches blush never showed up on my NC40 skintone either. I swapped away both.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 4, 2010)

Like a good handful of the people above, I threw out at least a dozen things before I knew about B2M.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 4, 2010)

i brought all of the rushmetal pigments, then decided i didnt like them, only to sell them off. DOH!!! (apart from the orange one, that was hideous!)


----------



## LoraBrook (Oct 4, 2010)

Not saving the labels when I first started depotting! I hate that I have hit pan on a few colors and I don't know what they are! 

Also, I bought a couple of blush shades that are just SO wrong for me!


----------



## mystery (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolcats* 

 
_When I was like 13/14 I decided I wanted some mac foundation, but for some reason I thought yea I would buy it off the website and match myself up by the swatches on the site. I picked nc37 because I thought it looked like my skin on the computer. I'm actually a nw15/20. I still wore it._


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i brought all of the rushmetal pigments, then decided i didnt like them, only to sell them off. DOH!!! (apart from the orange one, that was hideous!)_

 
I bought the orange one (Off The Radar, I believe it's called).  *That* has been my biggest MAC mistake so far.  And no one seemed to want it when I've tried to get rid of it.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 7, 2010)

i made this mistake a few months ago.
had all my 6 b2ms to trade for something and i traded it for tunnel of love superglass. since the receipt was sticking out of my bag and the wind was quite strong that day. it blew the receipt away -____-


----------



## rarity (Oct 9, 2010)

I've done the same on maybe 2-3 glosses.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I think my stupidest mac thing was throwing out an old lipglass before I knew about B2M. It's not exactly earth-shattering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 18, 2010)

this is totally me too.  i have a few that i have no idea what they are.  i think a couple aren't regular colors either so i possibly will never know.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

creme de violet eyeshadow

  	but my biggest mistake is getting caught up with what everyone else has bought, I now only buy what I really want and like, as a result alot fewer mistakes!


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2010)

I threw out a lot of old Mac products because I kept forgetting about B2M. I also regret not thinking more about which products were discontinued before I got rid of them. I also wish I'd figured out earlier that it was possible to wear more than one colour of eye make-up at a time. I can't think of (or at least I don't want to think of) the number of times I went out looking strange because it looked like I had half my make-up on.

  	But my biggest mistake was purchasing a product at Sephora that supposedly allowed you to use regular eye shadows as liners. This sounded great to me, so I went home and started using it right away... and ended up killing a lot of my dark eye shadows (including some LE ones). IN this case, the girl at the store actually told me that it wouldn't hurt my shadows, but that turned out to be a load. It didn't even end up giving very good colour payoff, on top of all that. Now if something sounds too good to be true, I know to run like hell.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Nov 8, 2010)

When I was a makeup newbie, I threw my 187 into a section of my overnight bag that also contained my hair products.  By the time I reached my destination, my hair serum had spilled all over everything in that compartment, including the 187.  It was ruined...I thought I would never be able to get it out.  To make matters worse, I threw the brush away and purchased a new one.  I often wonder if I could have salvaged that brush now that I'm more educated about cleaning, etc.


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Dec 23, 2010)

Hands down the dumbest thing I've done is buy Creme De Violet eyeshadow three separate times thinking this time it would work. It was one of the first shadows I ever bought and still to this day no matter what I use for a base, it goes on my skin like five times darker than how it appears in the pan. I threw my first one a way, B2M'ed the second one and returned the third after finally accepting that it did not work for me


----------



## EmWyllie (Dec 25, 2010)

I think one of the dumbest mistakes I made was storing my Shimmer-Time pigment upside down after not properly screwing on the lid. >_>

  	Thankfully the surface it spilled on to was sanitary (on top of an eyeshadow palette) and I was able to salvage about 95% of the spill, maybe more.


----------



## Mechta (Dec 30, 2010)

i brought woodwinked....i know may love that e/s but on me it looks awful i hate it maybe someone could tell me how to use it to make it look good?


----------



## MelVegas12 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mechta said:


> i brought woodwinked....i know may love that e/s but on me it looks awful i hate it maybe someone could tell me how to use it to make it look good?



 	I LOVE it on my lid with smut in the crease .... if you blend it well enough it doesnt look as metallic-y


----------



## Mechta (Jan 4, 2011)

Mechta said:


> i brought woodwinked....i know may love that e/s but on me it looks awful i hate it maybe someone could tell me how to use it to make it look good?



 	I LOVE it on my lid with smut in the crease .... if you blend it well enough it doesnt look as metallic-y


----------



## Mechta (Jan 4, 2011)

today i actually used woodwinked i really blended it out all over the lid and out to the crease and then use retro speck in the iner coner and as a high light with expresso (cant spell) as a undereye/eyeliner colour with blitz & glitz fuildline as my top eyeliner then zoom lash mascara and crem de nude as my lip colour and a very small amount of dollymix as my blusher just to add a lil pink and right now its the only blusher i own....i had a small acident when i dropped the basket where my blushers we kept and ugghhhh they all broke (lucky only 2 mac ones...but in very lil lil lil pieces ... but it could of been worse)  but i had dollymix in my make up bag.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

Some of these had me rofl. So hilarious!!
  	For me it buying items just because the color is pretty in the pot. Now I have a bunch of e/s that I never use 

  	ittybitty


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 18, 2011)

haha these posts are sooo funny... my biggest MAC mistake would probably be the time I had my select cover up which was running out and didnt want to come out so I squeezed it REALLY hard and it went all down my shirt  watse of product and the stain is still pretty visible


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 18, 2011)

lol i feel you on this one...Im an NC30 back then when I thought I was the same color as friends I would buy super light foundations and wear it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mystery said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolcats*
> 
> ...


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 18, 2011)

My worst MAC mistake would be buying a color lipstick that didnt even show up on my lips! But since it was Hello Kitty LE I thought I had to have it.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 12, 2011)

MizzMelroseMood said:


> When I first started buying MAC as a teen I thought Back2MAC wanted the empty boxes to recycle not the actual packaging lol.



 	I so did this and the mac girl look the mac girl gave me was awful. I felt so stupid


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 18, 2011)

swapping new vegas & petticoat msf wtf was I thinking?!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 19, 2011)

My mistake was getting Hue l/s.

  	And then something that, thank God, I finally didn't! I was about to press a glitter in the pigment way and put it in my palette! Everything was ready, I had some doubts about the mess it could create and decided to google it first.


----------



## geeko (Mar 21, 2011)

B2M for Hug Me lipstick 2x when i already have the same color at home :x


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 21, 2011)

buying stuff that was not for my color just because of so much hype about it.


----------



## supermodella (Mar 29, 2011)

Using Studio Fix liquid in NC50 AND using StudioFix Powder plus Foundation in what I recently found out had been NW45 on top of it. What the hell! I had major cake face by the end of the day. Now I just dust with Skinfinish Natural.


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

Pervette Lipstick! frosted pinky/purple.


----------



## sayah (Apr 4, 2011)

cupcake_x said:


> Buying an eyeshadow just because I thought the color itself was pretty.. Regardless of the fact that I won't wear it.



 	I think we've all been there once or twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll add buying a lipstick just because it's pretty and ignoring the fact that it makes me look like a corpse.


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

sayah said:


> I think we've all been there once or twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have absolutely done that before


----------



## Polaris (Apr 6, 2011)

This might just happen to me tomorrow when Candy Yum Yum comes out!  I'll have to remember to swatch it first to make sure I'll actually wear it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






babycoconut said:


> buying stuff that was not for my color just because of so much hype about it.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

I sold a load of pigment vials from 2000-2006 on ebay for about a fiver. My mother kept giving them to me as christmas/birthday gifts, and I was never really that into makeup until a couple of years ago. I kicked myself when I started buying Mac and realised.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 25, 2011)

Uggghhh too many to count!!

  	But maybe you guys can stop me from making another.....can mineralized blushes be depotted and fit into the 6 pan palette or is this a HORRIBLE idea? I can just see me breaking some pretty eyeshadows. I heard blushes are harder to depot then eyeshadows and found this to be true when i did it a few months ago so i'm thinking the mineralized ones are not meant to be depotted.


----------



## Mazdan (May 30, 2011)

HOTasFCUK said:


> Uggghhh too many to count!!
> 
> But maybe you guys can stop me from making another.....can mineralized blushes be depotted and fit into the 6 pan palette or is this a HORRIBLE idea? I can just see me breaking some pretty eyeshadows. I heard blushes are harder to depot then eyeshadows and found this to be true when i did it a few months ago so i'm thinking the mineralized ones are not meant to be depotted.


	Mmm, I never deppoted any but since the mineralized blushes have that dome I believe you won't be able to even close the palette? I mean, the other blushes are flat... but I might be completely wrong?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 1, 2011)

Mazdan said:


> Mmm, I never deppoted any but since the mineralized blushes have that dome I believe you won't be able to even close the palette? I mean, the other blushes are flat... but I might be completely wrong?


 
	Oh very true! I didn't even think of that! Sounds like a bad idea all around!


----------



## Romina1 (Jun 2, 2011)

They should warn people that neon pigments cannot be pressed! Once mixed with alcohol they become disgusting and sticky like a glue.
  	Here's my poor Magenta Madness... Fortunately I wasted only a little bit of it...


----------



## FafiNati (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought 'Going Bananas' from the Dare To Wear collection, as I heard alot of people raving about it and I wanted a nice Yellow eyeshadow. But when it arrived I was so dissapointed. There was barely any pigmentation at all when I applied it after trying it with various bases I gave up and now it lays in my make up draw not doing anything. If im honest I loved the name more than anything


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

FafiNati said:


> I bought 'Going Bananas' from the Dare To Wear collection, as I heard alot of people raving about it and I wanted a nice Yellow eyeshadow. But when it arrived I was so dissapointed. There was barely any pigmentation at all when I applied it after trying it with various bases I gave up and now it lays in my make up draw not doing anything. If im honest I loved the name more than anything


	awww i'm sorry! i really like going bananas but it is more of a pale lemon than full on yellow. i love the name too though! so cute!


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jun 19, 2011)

Trying to depot a Cremeblend Blush with the straightening iron technique! :S


----------



## Nicala (Jun 21, 2011)

Leila_Lei said:


> Trying to depot a Cremeblend Blush with the straightening iron technique! :S



 	Oh my.. that sounds disastrous!


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 23, 2011)

When sanitizing a lipstick I got from a swap, spraying hand sanitizer spray on it instead of the alcohol I have in the bottle next to it. Needless to say my LE Beachbound l/s is ruined seeing as it radiates that "chemical" smell now... don't even want to try using it because it smells that bad.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 27, 2011)

Purchasing 3-D lipglass.  What a rip.


----------

